# Got an image in a Tokina ad!



## jsecordphoto (Mar 30, 2015)

Featured in this month's issue of Outdoor Photographer. My first time being printed in a magazine, pretty psyched!


----------



## runnah (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 30, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2015)

Very cool!  Care to share the 'how'?


----------



## waday (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 30, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Very cool!  Care to share the 'how'?



Basically I just emailed them last summer after I took this photo,  thanking them for making such great products. They ended up forwarding the photo throughout the entire company, I guess as a morale booster or something, then asked if they could use it in an ad. Pretty sweet!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 30, 2015)

Now, THAT is extremely awesome!! Congratulations!


----------



## otherprof (Mar 30, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> View attachment 97956
> 
> Featured in this month's issue of Outdoor Photographer. My first time being printed in a magazine, pretty psyched!


Bravo!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 30, 2015)

That is totally awesome !!   Congrats.
Should drive some traffic to your site now ... hope you have it updated lol


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Mar 30, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool!  Care to share the 'how'?
> ...



Yup sometimes just sending a photo gets you in!  I sent a few photos to Orange Coast Magazine and they are featuring me in the May issue.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 30, 2015)

BOOM!
Gratz man!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2015)

Hopefully you managed to enrich the Royal Treasury.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 30, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Hopefully you managed to enrich the Royal Treasury.



They definitely took care of me


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool!  Care to share the 'how'?
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (Mar 30, 2015)

Thats sweet! Good work. Shows a bit of the power of a Thank You


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow that's awesome!!  Congrats!!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 30, 2015)

What took them so long to notice you
Wow, congrats.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 30, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> That is totally awesome !!   Congrats.
> Should drive some traffic to your site now ... hope you have it updated lol



err...I should probably get on that now. I'm teaming up with another photographer who already has workshops established, and all the not so fun stuff like insurance and permits, to co-host some astrophotography workshops this summer. I need to update my site with that stuff



MikeFlorendo said:


> Yup sometimes just sending a photo gets you in!  I sent a few photos to Orange Coast Magazine and they are featuring me in the May issue.



Yeah when I came home from my trip to Maine last summer, I emailed a bunch of different places. Maybe 50% never got back to me, but I ended up working with Tokina, a clothing company, and got featured on a big new england magazine's website just from those emails. I should probably do that again soon hah


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 30, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> What took them so long to notice you
> Wow, congrats.



It just took forever for this to actually get published, I started talking to them last summer. And thank you!


----------



## John Hunt (Mar 31, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 31, 2015)

Great news, extremely great photo.  Ed


----------



## weepete (Mar 31, 2015)

Sweet! Well done


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 31, 2015)

Congrats Dude!!


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Mar 31, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > That is totally awesome !!   Congrats.
> ...




Yeah it doesn't hurt!  Hey you have way more experience than I shooting the Milky Way if you have a chance I would love your C & C.  This is my third attempt at shooting the MW I have photos I want to use as a composite but I am just starting to learn PS so all work was done in LR.   Found a small scorpion in the desert Photography Forum


----------



## pgriz (Mar 31, 2015)

Congratulations!  The image was a stunner.  Maybe this can get them to consider using you as a beta tester for their newest lenses?


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 31, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Congratulations!  The image was a stunner.  Maybe this can get them to consider using you as a beta tester for their newest lenses?



I'm hoping the relationship with them grows into that. They told me to keep sending over anything particularly good, just haven't gotten any images yet this year that I'm super psyched on. Gping to Utah next month though...


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 31, 2015)

UTAH ! You may never come back. It's a beautiful state and talk about DARK skies!! You are going to be in heaven photographically speaking.

The Forum is going to be in for a treat with your trip ...


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> ......The Forum is going to be in for a treat with your trip ...



Or else!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 31, 2015)

BOOM!!!!
Wow, what a sweeeet tearsheet that is!!!


----------



## SnappingShark (Mar 31, 2015)

So cool - congratulations!!


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 31, 2015)

Congrats! That's pretty awesome!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 31, 2015)

What a proud moment.


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 31, 2015)

Killer shot man, you deserve it. 

Jake


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 31, 2015)

A well deserved Congratulations.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 31, 2015)

Sweet!  and well deserved.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Mar 31, 2015)

Great news and a great po age. Congratulations


----------



## kovhanperl (Apr 1, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow... I really can't think of any better product to have your image used for than a lens ad... Congrats!

Btw was it a HDR or??? I've never seen photos like that before.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2015)

Congrats. Very happy for you!


----------



## SurvivalDad (Apr 1, 2015)

That is cool. The plug is huge!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 1, 2015)

TheStupidForeigner said:


> Wow... I really can't think of any better product to have your image used for than a lens ad... Congrats!
> 
> Btw was it a HDR or??? I've never seen photos like that before.



I guess you could say that it's a type of pseudo HDR. Focus stacked long foreground exposures, 4 minutes each, and then a 25 second sky exposure. Hand blended though, not tone-mapped like "traditional" HDR


----------



## F33Lz (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow that is a great photo! I've heard of some nat geo photographers finding work by just sending in a picture of theirs. Believe in yourself always! Take pictures and show them off, it never hurts to make a quick effort.


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 1, 2015)

WOW, that is totally rad!  Congrats


----------



## annamaria (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## runnah (Apr 1, 2015)

When are you going to tell them you used canon glass


----------



## snerd (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, that is totally awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## BillM (Apr 1, 2015)

Congrats, the recognition is well deserved, that photo is stunning !!!

So how about you tell us what lens it was ??? And when these workshops might be


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 2, 2015)

BillM said:


> Congrats, the recognition is well deserved, that photo is stunning !!!
> 
> So how about you tell us what lens it was ??? And when these workshops might be



Thanks Bill! I used the Tokina 16-28 f2.8. As for the workshops, I just need to update my site with the info later today (busiest week I've had in a long time). We have permits and locations lined up in Acadia, a few spots in the white mountains,  and hopefully one on Cape Cod (waiting to hear back from the town  board on that one). The photographer I'm doing them with taught me a lot when I first learned to shoot at night like 2 years ago now, so it was very cool when he asked me to start co-hosting with him. 

We have a bit of a different style as well which will eventually change how we structure the workshops. He does amazing timelapse work and likes to mostly get everything in one frame, while I do a lot of focus stacking and exposure blending with long foreground exposures. Obviously these workshops will focus on the basics of getting the shots, but we'll also be doing some more advanced stuff in other workshops with smaller groups.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 2, 2015)

I was going to be funny and congratulate you for them using your photo of their lenses   but instead I'll just go with:

WAY TO GO!  THAT'S AWESOME!


----------

